# Red Oak?



## StevenD55 (Jan 8, 2017)

I understand as a barrel, red oak is unfavorable due to the porosity and all. But has anyone tried it in a carboy? Unless I'm way off base, it seems that being porous would be advantageous since the goal is to saturate the wood better for filtering and imparting flavor. Or does it just make the wine taste nasty? 

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2017)

StevenD55 said:


> I understand as a barrel, red oak is unfavorable due to the porosity and all. But has anyone tried it in a carboy? Unless I'm way off base, it seems that being porous would be advantageous since the goal is to saturate the wood better for filtering and imparting flavor. Or does it just make the wine taste nasty?
> 
> Steve



My understanding from others on this forum is that red oak is NOT a wood you want to flavor your wine! See below.



WI_Wino said:


> Nope, the stuff you buy at LHBS is white oak. I have heard that red oak imparts a cat urine taste/smell (no joke).


----------



## StevenD55 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you Paul. Good to know.


----------



## jburtner (Jan 12, 2017)

I believe that the red oak is more resinous which also has different flavor profile that most find undesirable. Some other toasted hardwoods like apple or maple might provide certain benefit but I haven't tried yet and I might do that with a couple chips in a test bottle or three just for fun.

White oak is probably the go-to choice for good reason though?

Cheers!
-johann.b


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 12, 2017)

I've read and heard, Red oak gives a cat pee flavor

EEWWW!


----------



## jburtner (Jan 12, 2017)

Reminds me of a terrible joke -

What's the difference between a garbanzo-bean and a chick-pea?


----------



## StevenD55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not to be contrary, but a little more research and I found that pin oak is the species that has foul tendencies. I'd never heard of pin oak, but read that it grows in swampy areas. So, that sort of figures that it would taste off. 

Red oak might not be all that bad. 

This is from the bourbon guys in case you are interested.

http://homedistiller.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4150


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2017)

Red oak has much more harsh tannins than the regular white oaks. If it was good to use for wine, it probably would be used.


----------



## StevenD55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Red oak is too porous for barrels. So, it's a given that it won't be good for that. 

I have a batch of wine I'll split and try some of each and let you all know how it goes. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------

